# Fly tying vices for dressing treble hooks



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

So I am asking for an inexpensive fly tying vice for Christmas. I will be using it to dress trebles (size 10 through 5/0) with bucktail. I know the small size will be no problem, but can most vices handle a 5/0 treble?

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Agesus-AGS-8173-Crown-Rotating-Vise/dp/B000PFZVTA/ref=sr_1_6?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1323531717&sr=1-6"]Amazon.com: Crown Rotating Vise - #104: Sports & [email protected]@AMEPA[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31Ox5YXsg%[email protected]@[email protected]@31Ox5YXsg%2BL[/ame] is the one I was looking at.

Sorry... have no clue! Thanks in advance.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

I have the same vice with the pedestal stand I use it for every thing lol painting cranks to dressing hooks and tying jigs works very well.wish I had two of them.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

So it should hold a 5/0 so I can tie on bucktail?


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Biggest hook I have had in it so far was a 4/0 3x strong.I would think the 5/0 should be just fine.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks a ton, Mark. I have been using the dreaded (yet useful) "helping hands" with the alligator clips and such.


----------

